# Can I make my own Grit?



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

If i can buy different seeds and make my own healthy mix, can i make grit on my own

Like oyster shell is easily available, red bricks also (if it is included in the grit components list), what will be the other ingredients?


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Wasn't a very difficult one


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I know people that do, Near any beaches with fine stones and shells? We have the perfect spot here in ChCh to get little stones and peices of shells. 

Rock pigeons in the wild that live near sea cliffs go down to the shore and eat these things as sources of calcium and other minerals, Aswell as salt ofcourse.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Evan

I always have a pot full of sand in the avairy and they empty it in no time, Looking for the small stones and shells

What else could be added, Red brick?


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

some people use charcoal. I don't think it's the brackets. maybe someone else can tell you what kind


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Hmmm charcoal is a difficult one to find but i'll try to search for it, what about ash? i mean ash that we get from simple wood


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You might enjoy this article.

http://www.npausa.com/keeping/feeding.htm


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Article has some very useful information like calculating the protein in your feed

http://www.npausa.com/keeping/feeding.htm


_This formula was given to me by Ray Rosalia. I will try to explain the steps 
If 20% of your mix is a 15% protein grain (20 x 15 = 300),
30% of your mix is a 10% protein grain (30 x 10 = 300),
20% of your mix is a 5% protein grain (20 x 5 =100),
10% of your mix is a 20% protein grain (10 x 20 = 200)
& 20% of your mix is a 18% protein grain (20 x 18 = 360),
then, add 300 + 300 + 100 + 200 + 360. This totals 1260. 
Divide it by 100 (% of your feed) and the answer is 12.6% protein in your mixture. 

This particular breakdown is for a five item mix but you shouldn't have any problems figuring this out for fewer or more items. The only thing you have to calcualte first is the weights of each. One way to simplify this is to use an even number as a starting point, such as 100 lbs. Then it can make the math that much simpler. In your calculation, you need to know what 100% is. while an even number simplifies the math you can use any amount as your 100% starting point._


----------



## ims079 (Aug 21, 2012)

Here is a good video on grit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQtvGmRdzSQ&list=UUXuB9cfbBlBMnvvp2VcT3aQ&index=38&feature=plcp

I prefer to keep the salt in a seperate small container, that I screw to the base of my grit bowl. Because salt attracts a lot of moisture, especially after rain. 

I have heard that dried clay is good, but don't know where to get it.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Dried clay is easy to get here, sand is comparatively a difficult one, 

is this salt used in the grit, sea salt?


----------

